# De l'abandon du PPC et de ses raisons



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2013)

Apple a abandonné le PPC en avançant deux raisons : difficultés pour Motorola à faire monter le G4 en fréquence, et difficultés pour IBM à produire des G5 a) en quantité suffisante, et b) avec une enveloppe thermique moindre.

J'ai mené quelques tests, et je me demande si Apple ne s'est pas montré trop impatient en ne laissant pas assez de temps à ses partenaires. Ces tests consistent à comparer (avec GeekBench 2) les perfs "processeurs" d'un PC portable (Sony VAIO) Pentium IV à 2,66 Ghz de 2004 avec celles de quelques PowerBook de la même époque. J'obtiens les résultats suivants :

Sony VAIO P IV à 2,66 Ghz : 741
PowerBook G4 12 pouces 1,33 Ghz :723
PowerBook G4 15 pouces 1,5 Ghz : 807

Comme on l'a souvent répété, la fréquence processeur ne fait pas tout, le P IV est à peine plus rapide (2,4%) qu'un G4 à la moitié de sa fréquence, et plus lent (8,9%) qu'un autre G4 qui affiche 1,16 Ghz de moins que lui à l'horloge (et il est carrément ridiculisé par un G5 à 1,6 Ghz qui, malgré plus d'un Ghz de moins, affiche 33% de perf supplémentaires) !

Que serait donc devenu aujourd'hui le PPC si son développement avait pu continuer (quand on voit où le développement du P IV a mené) ? :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Que serait donc devenu aujourd'hui le PPC si son développement avait pu continuer ? :rateau:


Il a continué, je l'ai dans les mainframes dont je m'occupe. Par contre difficile de comparer les perfs, l'unité de mesure étant la MSU (Million service units), un machin qui prend en compte la conso CPU, la conso mémoire, les I/Os, et cerise sur le gateau le modèle d'ordinateur; et qui est plus un indicateur de puissance que de performance.
On a aussi le Mips (Million instructions per second).

Tout ce que je peux te dire c'est qu'en tous cas ça dépote, qu'il tourne à 5,5Ghz, que si tu veux des détails c'est par la, et que les PC et autres Mac ne sont que de vulgaires calculettes de bureau à côté


----------



## Larme (11 Juin 2013)

Bah y'a pas une des XBox en PowerPC?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Il a continué, je l'ai dans les mainframes dont je m'occupe. Par contre difficile de comparer les perfs, l'unité de mesure étant la MSU (Million service units), un machin qui prend en compte la conso CPU, la conso mémoire, les I/Os, et cerise sur le gateau le modèle d'ordinateur; et qui est plus un indicateur de puissance que de performance.
> On a aussi le Mips (Million instructions per second).
> 
> Tout ce que je peux te dire c'est qu'en tous cas ça dépote, qu'il tourne à 5,5Ghz, que si tu veux des détails c'est par la, et que les PC et autres Mac ne sont que de vulgaires calculettes de bureau à côté



Oui, mais là non, ça, c'est plutôt les développements du RS6000, dont les premiers PPC (601 et 603) étaient des dérivés simplifiés avant d'avoir leurs propres développements divergents (604, 604e et ev, puis G3/4/5), non ?


----------



## Siciliano (11 Juin 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Bah y'a pas une des XBox en PowerPC?



Il me semble en effet. La PS3 également.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2013)

Siciliano a dit:


> Il me semble en effet. La PS3 également.



Oui, mais comparer les perfs d'une console avec celles d'ordis, c'est compliqué, et peu significatif, vu que les consoles appuient le principal de leur performance sur leurs processeurs graphiques de ouf !


----------



## Larme (11 Juin 2013)

S'pour dire que ça existe encore


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2013)

Larme a dit:


> S'pour dire que ça existe encore



Je sais, que ça existe encore, mais la question concernait sa présence dans des Macintosh, que serait un PowerMac ou PowerBook G7 ou G8 aujourd'hui si le développement avait continué ?

Dans une console, et contrairement à ce que son nom indique, le processeur principal n'est pas le principal, ça n'est pas lui qui fournit le plus gros du travail, et je ne serais pas surpris si en fait, il s'agissait de versions "simplifiées" des PPC de la période 2004-2006 !


----------



## Larme (11 Juin 2013)

On en aurait p'têt' un peu plus chier pour faire du BootCamp quand même...


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais là non, ça, c'est plutôt les développements du RS6000, dont les premiers PPC (601 et 603) étaient des dérivés simplifiés avant d'avoir leurs propres développements divergents (604, 604e et ev, puis G3/4/5), non ?


Aujourd'hui il n'ont plus de noms en 'G', mais ça reste la même base. On en est au Power7 (le Power8 devrait être pour cette année). Le G5 était sur une base de Power4.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2013)

Larme a dit:


> On en aurait p'têt' un peu plus chier pour faire du BootCamp quand même...



Certes, mais si on va au fond des choses, "faire du Bootcamp" est-il vraiment la raison d'être première d'un Macintosh ? 

Puis VirtualPC (qui, sur le plan purement "émulation Processeur", n'était pas si loin que ça des premières solutions de virtualisation apparues avec les MacIntel) aurait aussi continué à être développé, ils auraient sans doute pu remettre à niveau sa partie "graphique" qui était son principal facteur de ralentissement (Insigna avait bien réussi ça avec RealPC sous OS 9. Sur mon G3/500, bien qu'émulant un processeur bien plus lent, un 486DX2/66, environ, contre un Pentium 233 pour VirtualPC 5, RealPC 1.09 fait parfaitement tourner un jeu tel que Duke Nukem 3D, alors que VirtualPC en est incapable faute de pouvoir afficher les images assez rapidement) !


----------



## Invité (11 Juin 2013)

Pour l'histoire, tu sais très bien que ce qui importait à l'époque c'était la fréquence du proc, signe de richesse. Et là on était en panne
Pour le reste j'étais plus que sceptique, mais ayant maintenant 3 Intel à la maison (rien en BootCamp), je relativise. finalement ce virage que j'abhorais s'est plutôt bien passé.
Là, je viens d'acheter un Mini 1,66. 
A priori je peux changer le proc. 
Avec du pur Apple, ça aurait été quasi mort. Quand je pense au prix que j'ai payé pour faire passer un 4400 (en fait un StarMax) en G3 :rallyes:

Tiens, au fait un modérateur ne devrait-il pas mettre ce topic ailleurs (Os9 par ex) ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Tiens, au fait un modérateur ne devrait-il pas mettre ce topic ailleurs (Os9 par ex) ? :rateau:



Pourquoi, on parle de laptops PPC dans le forum des laptops PPC, je ne vois pas ce qu'il viendrait faire dans "Classic Mac ?


----------



## Vivid (11 Juin 2013)

De mon expérience, sous CW les mêmes routine en C et asm (PPC)... on sent bien l'avantage pour l'asm :love: et on allége le poids de sont code aussi.

Pour avoir mis aussi mon nez dans la rom,  Apple c'est vraiment pas 'casser le bol' pour le code de ses routines PPC, reste de 68xxx... mais même là les machines se débrouiller déjà pas mal.. 

ps: Je suis pas sur a 100% , mais vu leur code PPC, j'ai des doutes qu'ils aient utilisés la mémoire cache des PPC.


----------

